# 1N4001 Diode



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

Am I correct in thinking that I can use a 1N4002-3-4-5-6-7 in place of a 1N4001 without any problems?

The voltage is 12 volts DC.
The circuit is the 1 transistor OR that GRJ made for DonR.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For electronic components any specifications for the piece are found in the datasheet. That is what I always search for when I have a question like this.

If you read through it you will notice the difference in the 1, 2, 3 etc is the reverse voltage capacity. In short, it will work but the pieces get larger and more expensive from left to right.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

yes, higher number has higher forward and reverse voltage rating... 01=35v ... 02=70v, 03=140, and so on ..all have same 2/3V drop across ..rated 1amp ... depending on load across, 1n914 may work, 200ma rated


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I bought a package of diodes for a pittance at Radio Shack.
It contained a variety of the diodes you mention.

For the low voltage circuit as you mention I used which
ever one I grabbed from the package. The circuit works
fine. The voltage thru them is just under 2 volts so
any one would work.

I also use diodes from this package for my diode matrix
turnout control panels for the yards. I'm using a cap discharge
unit that is throwing out a whopping 20 volts DC and the
diodes have held up quite nicely. Not one has failed.
The source voltage has to be relatively high, since there
is a voltage drop in each diode and I'll have a chain of
as many as 6 in my matrix.

Don


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.
I looked at the datasheet and didn't see anything that looked like it would make a difference.

Like you Don I bought a package of them from Radio Shack.

Thanks again.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I typically use the 1N4003 for most of my model train work. While the 1N4001 will work, it's reverse voltage specification is a bit low and voltage spikes may take one out, though it's probably not that likely.


----------



## andgul (Jan 6, 2015)

I use diode 1N4001 for my tortoise motor by create half wave ac current when i use trafo AC as power feeder.


----------

